# SEO help



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

Can anyone suggest a good site with SEO advise?

Thanx


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi Brent,

I can't find my normal SEO help link but this should get you started:
21 Essential SEO Tips & Techniques

We have many members here skilled in the art of SEO. If you have any questions just ask!


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

Thanks Laxer:dance:


----------



## Jessica1234 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi,
I feel that, forums are the main source of knowledge so, join or read SEO and internet marketing forums and message boards. You can find very nice stuff there. Also, you can approach SEO service providing companies by going through local search on the web.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

Hi People

I know there are businesses that provide SEO...but that's who I am in competition with. I need to learn this myself so I can provide the same or better.

Thanks for your replies.:dance:


----------



## Jessica1234 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi,
You want to learn SEO online? For what purpose? You want to earn online, or you have a website to promote?


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

Yes, I want to promote myself on the web...but what I need is a Graphics Designer! I am trying to find one locally...they are hard to come by....they are so much in demand!


----------

